# Things to make us smile-



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls- starting  a happier thread as a lot of us are a bit low,including me i will add. 

Put down anything that has made you smile recently.

To start...... as i was driving home from work when the daffodils first came out before Easter I saw a wee girl around 8 years old dancing through them in her boots and collecting them!!! That made me smile. 

Yesterday, i saw a man with a bouquet of flowers stuck down thr front of his jacket while he was cycling home!!! I smiled at that!

Keep going girls.xxxxx


----------



## solitaire (Mar 26, 2007)

Great idea irisheyes,

On Saturday, I watched my DH graduate    (Don't worry, he's a mature student, I've not got a toy boy   )

I smiled soooooo much. He has worked so hard for his degree, and he looked so smart and handsome in his robes.

For the last couple of weeks, we have had a song thrush singing its little heart out in our garden every morning and evening. Each time I hear it, I can't help but smile - it's the most joyous sound.

Solitaire
xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Good one. The "sold" board outside my house makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Ahhh... the 'sold' board outside my grumpy pumpy neighbours home makes _me_ smile every time I see it! LOL!

Having a weekend on a nice new motorbike whilst mine was being serviced brought a massive grin to my chops, even in the rain and snow! 

xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Good ones girls. We should bump this one up every so often when we are feeling low.

Next week my front sitting room will be finally done(more or less!!!) after 4 years of putting things on hold!!! We either couldnt face doing it or else were doing tx and needed the money for that. That will make me smile a lot!!!


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Irisheyes - we are the same as you, only a little bit behind. We have put off having our sitting room done for ages - but plan now to steam ahead with it.

The thing that made me smile recently was my cat trying to catch snowflakes in the air! He was transfixed with the falling snow.


Bernie :0)


----------



## Natalie01 (Jun 10, 2007)

What a superb thread!!!!! I know I need to be reminded sometimes that I have a life!!!!!

Anyhoo,  I had a great big smile waking up on Sunday morning to find the place covered in snow.  After having jumped on hubbie several times to wake him up, we had a cool snowball fight.  (I admit it, I instigated that one!)   We then built a snow-dalek with a proper sink plunger (That was definitely hubbie's idea!!!!!!)   Happy days!


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

I have got the most PERFECT yellow rose in a vase on my desk - that makes me smile.

I also went to my morris dancing class last night and smiled all the way through - you can't help it when you're dancing!

Jx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am finding it hard, but here goes.....

The snow last weekend was beautiful. I rode my gorgeous horse out into the countryside and it was just us, white and silence. Breath-taking beauty.

The dogs were so excited in the snow too. They were running around and barking, leaping into the snow with great big grins - so funny!

The cats, on the other hand thought the snow was disgusting - watching them come in shaking paws and then curling up by the fire was very cute.

The birds feeding off the food that I put out for them was lovely. I felt that I was helping them get through the cold with mouths to feed.

Have you seen the David Attenborough about the Tigers - that made me smile? What amazing footage?


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah well, I can be soppy!

Friendship from all you lot makes me smile very often. Thank you.

My DH's hugs.

My brother and SiL to be.

My horses.

Daffodils.


My plan to invent a sherbet lemon ice!


I could go on! Thanks Irish!

Love Jq xxx


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

sherbert lemon icecream ... I'm your first customer!! YUMMY!!!


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

I saw the funniest thing this morning. I was driving a route I don't normally take (I'll spare you the long story that goes with it) and a black bird ran with all its might across the road with it's little legs going at ten to the dozen. It was such a funny and slightly bizarre sight I laughed out loud.  Why do they do that? Why not fly accross the road instead?

Count me in on the sherbet lemon icecream.


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

O.K I'll share the recipe once i invent it! First try next week!

Jq xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

I've just watched last week's episode of Dr Who and the T K Maximus gag had me in stitches. Really funny.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

flipper said:


> I saw the funniest thing this morning. I was driving a route I don't normally take (I'll spare you the long story that goes with it) and a black bird ran with all its might across the road with it's little legs going at ten to the dozen. It was such a funny and slightly bizarre sight I laughed out loud. Why do they do that? Why not fly accross the road instead?
> 
> Count me in on the sherbet lemon icecream.


Hi everyone 

I just came across this thread and just had to say, this made me really giggle (and still am!! ) I have that image in my mind now! (where's a 'black-bird-running' smiley when you want one!!! lol )

Bless him, maybe he was out for his morning jog! 

Have a good evening all 

Luv Angie x x


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

Whilst we're on the subjects of birds, we have a colony of sparrows in our back garden (well, not just ours, the neighbours as well, but we feed them!) and watching them trying to land in the top of the leylandii in the high winds we're having today was hysterical!

Jx


----------



## solitaire (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to be a bit self-indulgent with this. But I had the biggest smile on my face last week (actually, I'm still smiling!) I hit my goal weight with Weight Watchers AND I found out I am now a size 10. I have never ever ever in my whole life been this slim - I was a 16 when I started last autumn  

Solitaire
xxx


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, Solitaire, that's amazing!!  Well done you!  And what a fab time of year to hit your target - just as you can start thinking about some nice new summer clothes!

Jx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

That is fantastic Solitaire- well done you!!!  I would love to lose 3/4 stone ideally-not much overweight but am quite small without my heels and it all shows. Lost 4 pounds over lent but struggling to lose more than that. Great nes for you !!!


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Woohoo Solitaire, that is a marvellous acheivement! Well done you!  

What an inspirational message to those of us out there who struggle with their weight - ie me!

Love & very well done to you hon, massive clap on the back!

Emcee x


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Fabulous Solitaire - well done!
How did you find the strength to do it? I am trying to lose weight but its the mental mindset I struggle with.
Love MeaganXXXX


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow Solitaire!! Tell me - what is your secret? I need to lose about 2 stone :-( but I have never been to Weight Watchers - would you recommend it? It obviously worked for you. My problem, I think, is will power and I don't like those diets where you have to weigh everything and keep counting - probably that's why I don't stick to em....
Bernie xx


----------



## meerkatz (May 17, 2007)

Well done Solitaire  

Things that made me laugh, I have just recently returned from a short break in New York City, Im mad on dogs, saw a husky sitting in the back of a convertible car stuck in busy traffic, the car had its hood down, the dog looked like it was enjoying the ride/seemed very human like in its pose; also saw a lady pushing her bulldog around in a child's buggy while she was shopping, priceless

Meerkatz x


----------



## solitaire (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you all for kind comments on my weight loss. I seem to have hijacked this thread, so will now move the subject back to smiling!

Today, I drove home from a hard day at work, with the window down, the sun shining - me without a coat on for the first time this year - and the radio on. What was playing? Mr Blue Sky by ELO. It just made me smile, it's such a cheerful little ditty  

Solitaire
xxx


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

The strawberries in my garden have started flowering - that definitely made me  

Jx


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Fabulous thread!  Well done.

My dear girlfriends make me laugh all the time.  And the Apprentice has me in stitches too.  They're all so awful!!!  

Just been reading Bill Bryson's 'Notes from a Big Country' and that has had me laughing out loud on the train.  It's funny you start doing that and other passengers start giggling at you too!  Life is grand hey?

Oooh and been watching the re-runs of Sex and the City too.  They've made me laugh.  The one's at the moment have Miranda having a hard time with Brady (I think her cat ran off with his belly button and she couldn't bear it  ) and Samantha generally despising all things children.  And Carrie getting even with a friend who has lots of kids and who made her feel small for only having Manolo Blahniks in her life.  It was great.  Put things in perspective.  Life is great no matter what!

And the gorgeous summer sunshine is enough to put a smile on anyone's face.

Luv
G x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi all

I LOVE this thread, what a brilliant idea!

Went out for dinner last night and the skies opened, the rain was absolutely throwing down and everyone was moaning.  Then I spotted a little girl in her wellies and raincoat with a Barbie umbrella, up to her knees in rain, singing and looking so thrilled to be in it....that really made me smile.

I was in Paris at the weekend and got lots of winks from the french men.... I know they do it to everyone but with the self esteem issues I have had in the last couple of years it really made me smile  

Also just read the book Marley and me and grinned all the way through it - in fact DH was embarrassed that I was laughing out loud on the plane.  Would definitely recommend it to lift your spirits, especially if you love dogs.

Love and  

Foxylady xx

P.S.  Solitaire - WOW - well done you, that's a fantastic achievement!


----------



## racheldevon (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi

What a great subject.

My latest smile was due to finally having a lawn in my garden. It has been a mud bog for over a year. Similarly, we are finally decorating our house, something we put off throughout the years of treatment.

Rachel


----------



## Griselda (Jan 24, 2006)

Ladies ladies ladies

Please listen to the Woman's hour programme mentioned on this board.

Some bloke called Donald says that all we need to do to have a baby is get a dog and move to the country!  Hysterically funny.     

Ahhh, so now I see!  So that's why?  My goodness.  No wonder.  We've all being doing it all wrong all this time. Thank you Donald.   

I feel a new expression becoming popular for when you want to call someone a bit of a plum.  IE:  "Coo you're a bit of a Donald aren't you!" LOL  

(Apologies to anyone who is actually called, related to or friendly with anyone named Donald as I am sure they are normally very intelligent.  I'm just having a bit of a giggle as, frankly ladies, we need it eh?  ) 

 

Anyway, I do hope that manages to make some of you smile.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I must share with you what made me smile today.
I was riding along my normal route with my horse and all along the edge of the field was a sea of bright red poppies. They looked so carefree and pretty bobbing their heads in the breeze with little white butterflies fluttering around. It was very beautiful and uplifting. Makes me want to get out the paintbrush and capture it.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Bon jovi,Bon Jovi,Bon Jovi!!!!!       See new post by me! And Jon Bon Jovi!!!


----------



## wishingwell (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, I have only just come in on this so here goes:

We live in France and have 2 dogs; 2 cats; chickens; a cockeral and 2 ducks.

I do my ironing upstairs at the moment, so take a large plastic jug filled with water, to do my ironing.  Have you ever seen a cat trying to drink out of a tall container?  it is sooo funny to watch.

Then we have the ducks who like to put their heads in the water, with their bottoms in the air and legs waving about; that is hilarious.

Animals are so loving and funny that I cannot help even when I am crying to laugh as well.

One of our dogs, Bunkle, is so scruffy to look at, but try as we might, he will not get clean!!  He has such a character on him and one of these is that he comes up to us a sniffs then puts his nose in the air and walks away as to say:  you don't smell bad enough!  Once, when my sister was visiting, she came up to me with a big satisfied smile and said that Bunkle had just licked her!  Both Jem (my husband) and I said: 'Ah! me thinks you need a shower"!!!  It soon wiped the smile from her face!!

Hope this brings a smile to some faces

Big kisses

Suzanne

ps  I have just been reminded by smudge one of our cats.  If we go for a walk, we usually have both dogs along side us and smudge!  When we all go into the house, smudge runs to keep up with us!!

Each morning we are awoken by smudge poking his face into ours!


----------

